# Schaltschrank nach USA



## Creator (14 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Wir bauen für unsere Tochterfirma in Amerika eine Versuchsanlage und ich bin . Damit nicht unser ganzes Projektteam für die Inbetriebnahme nach Amerika reisen muss, wollen wir die Anlage hier komplett aufbauen testen und dann nach Amerika verfrachten. Wie sieht das jetzt der elektrischen Seite aus. Der Projektleiter will von mir das ich die ganze Anlage nach US-Norm aufbaue, jedoch auf 400V/50Hz. Damit wir so alles testen können. Nach der Fertigstellung und den Test will er dann einen Trafo und ein Frequenzwandler vorschalten für Amerika. 

Was meint ihr? Kommt man damit durch in Amerika oder wird das gar nicht akzeptiert das in einem Schaltschrank andere Spannungen vorhanden sind?

Besten Dank für eure Inputs


----------



## tnt369 (14 März 2012)

wärs nicht günstiger für dortige verhältnisse zu bauen und zum testen hier dann den trafo + frequenzwandler zu verwenden (evtl. leihen?) ?


----------



## Deltal (14 März 2012)

Die Bauteile die du nutzt müssen ja schon geprüft sein, sonst darfst du sie nicht einsetzten. Bedenkt, dass die Schaltschänke abgenommen werden müssen. Eventuell ist dort auch eine externe Firma zu beauftragen. Als "DIN" Elektriker fehlt dir dafür halt die Qualifikation 
Viele Bauteile mit UL Zulassung haben einen große Eingangspannungsbereich, wenn dein FU 400/500V kann, brauchste auch kein Trafo. Im Schaltschrank selbst spielt die unterschiedliche Frequenz meistens keine Rolle. Für einen kurzen Funktionscheck kann man auch 60Hz Motore mit 50Hz betreiben.


----------



## MSB (14 März 2012)

Creator schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Kommt man damit durch in Amerika oder wird das gar nicht akzeptiert das in einem Schaltschrank andere Spannungen vorhanden sind?



Jetzt ungeachtet jedweder Meinung über Sinn oder Unsinn, man kann dir nur dringendst raten, das du das mit deinem/euren Endkunden klärst,
im Amiland gibt es sehr viele individuelle Wünsche und Meinungen, teils auch von Staat zu Staat unterschiedlich.

Eine potentielle Forderung mit der ich mal zu tun hatte war z.B. alles Verkabeln in geschlossenen Metallrohren, mit Einzeladern um nur mal ein gravierendes Beispiel zu nennen.

Und jetzt vollkommen egal ob UL oder CSA oder sonst irgend was, wenn das dem dortigen "Inspektor" nicht passt, dann ist das so, vollkommen egal welcher Stempel da drauf ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Junior (14 März 2012)

Wenn Ihr eine Tochterfirma in USA habt, schickt denen die Schaltpläne und E-Stücklisten zur verbindlichen Abnahme. 
Zur Sicherheit kann ja noch jemand von Denen zu eurem Test herüberkommen.
Und last euch schön alles unterschreiben. Die US Anwälte warten nur auf gute Jobs.

MfG  Günter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2012)

Ich kann Manuel nur zustimmen, ich würde die Anlage, entsprechend der kundenvorgaben aufbauen. Im übrigen was hier mit 50hz läuft kann bei 60Hz schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. 
Wir haben uns extra einen 250kva Generator mit 60Hz zugelegt, um nicht später dumm aus der Wäsche zu schauen.


----------



## Creator (15 März 2012)

Hallo Jungs Danke für eure Feedbacks

@Deltal
Wir werden eine externe Schaltschrankfirma beauftragen, aber wir wollen ihnen eigentlich ein fertiges Konzept liefern, damit wir betreffend den Kosten und der Lieferzeit Klarheit haben. und da ihr hier im Forum (aus meiner Sicht) neutraler seit als jeder Lieferant der mir was verkaufen will. 

@Manuel 
Joa ich habe bereits die internen Richtlinien angefordert damit wir zusätzlich zu den örtlichen Reglementen genügend Infos haben um so in möglichst wenig Fettnäpfchen zu tretten 

@Günter
Ja der Testtermin ist bereits fix und die betreffenden Personen sind bereits eingeladen worden. Falls es dem Kunden nicht passt, wollen wir die Änderungen hier vornehmen und nicht in Amerika. 

Gruss 

Christian


----------



## Christian Pauli (21 März 2012)

*UL-Zertifizierung*

Hallo,

Schaltschränke in die USA (bzw. Nordamerika) müssen durch einen Inspektor abgenommen und zertifiziert werden.
Die kann in den USA geschehen (Inspektoren vor Ort sind meistens keine gelernten E-Fachkräfte) oder auch in Deutschland durch UL-Zertifizierte
Schaltschrankbauer. Wichtig ist, nicht nur die Geräte müssen ein UL-Prüfzeichen haben (da achtet der Inspektor beonders drauf) sondern auch die Schaltanlage muss UL-geprüft und den besonderen Anforderungen (Luft u. Kriechstrecken, Drehantrieb für Hauptschalter nur mit besonderem Griff ect.) entsprechen.
Viele Infos zum Thema (auch zum Download) findest Du auch hier:
http://www.moeller.net/de/support/related_downloads.jsp?group=dlg_24241

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwriters_Laboratories

Viel Spaß


----------

